# 40hp evinrude tilt assist



## DuckNut

If it attached, can you unattach it and skip using it? Your other option sounds real expensive.


----------



## menzor29

thats the thing i want to use it im wondering if the piston is serviceable


----------



## cutrunner

Its not the right thing to do but...
My buddy had the same motor and his was frozen solid. A drill bit to the cylinder fixed that, along with a trim and tilt unit


----------



## menzor29

mine isn't frozen solid at all just much harder to move than should be. could there be a fluid release or something like that


----------



## DuckNut

If it is hard to move it is probably because it has dirt and grime inside. I would bet a rebuild kit can be had.


----------



## menzor29

yeah from everything i have googled it seems its non serviceable part. "It is a sealed gas charged unit that all you are doing is releasing an internal valve to allow the unit to go up and down." that quote says it all if i were to try and open it i think i might hurt something someone or me. being that this is a common theme with these models it seems that someone would have come up with a redesigned aftermarket part, man they would make a killing. hell a used power trim unit for these motors are going for 800$ easy. and i know there is CMC out there but i have a jack plate and dont want to lose the advantages of it so a CMC power trim wouldnt fit my applications.


----------



## DuckNut

Post a pic.


----------



## menzor29

this is a picture of the entire unit the circled labeled release valve is the part that releases the cylindar








this pic is my best attempt at how the whole thing comes together cable included. the cable is broke and will need to be for sure replaced.


----------



## Mike1974

I have the same motor. Replace that cable and work with it, it might free up some with some use. Parts are easy to find at just about any dealer. The unit doesn't look lik eit is in bad shape. From your description I was expecting much worse. I have seen the power T&T assemblies on ebay for around $400 or you could shop marine junk yards for either part. Good luck.


----------



## menzor29

bought a power tilt unit so this one is coming off for sure. just dont want to take the chance of half fixing this one and then getting stuck on the water like i have read about others going through.


----------



## thilltony

SoCounty,
I understand what you are going through! I have the same unit, and it's giving me similar issues. Unfortunately, mine has decided to lock itself in the up position. No corrosion, nothing that looks wrong at all, yet it's locked. Have tried everything. Just read the comment above about drilling a hole, and that's sounding pretty good right now!

Glad to hear you found a T&T unit.

Curious... Would you be interested in selling your old manual unit? Please let me know. I'm going crazy needing to go fishing! Thanks.

-Tony


----------



## Brett

My 48 special had the gas assist piston.
When it locked in the up position, it was due to a plastic connector
stripping out from the end of the control cable, that is operated
by the up/down selector switch. Inexpensive piece of plastic
but is sure made a morning at Flamingo a PITA.


----------



## thilltony

I wish mine was due to the plastic part!

Mine is a stuck release valve. You can't push it in or pull it out. A hammer won't even get it to budge. It's locked solid.

About to try the drill bit method, unless I can buy another.

Let me know, SoCounty.

PS- I grew up in Cocoa Beach, fishing the flats in the Indian and Banana rivers. Now I'm fishing backwaters in the Tidewater and Eastern Shore VA area. Very similar fishing, believe it or not.

-TH


----------

